# Me estás montando cachos con otro.



## paradoxa4

Hola.

Aquí en mi país Venezuela, tenemos una frase para citar el hecho de que tu pareja te es infiel con alguien más. Dicha frase es: "Me estás montando cachos con otro" ¿Cómo se dice eso en alemán? No busco la expresión formal, ni una traducción literal, sino la expresión autoctona de alemania para dar a entender esa idea.

Saludos, y gracias de antemano.


----------



## kunvla

paradoxa4 said:


> Hola.
> 
> Aquí en mi país Venezuela, tenemos una frase para citar el hecho de que tu pareja te es infiel con alguien más. Dicha frase es: "Me estás montando cachos con otro" ¿Cómo se dice eso en alemán? No busco la expresión formal, ni una traducción literal, sino la expresión autóctona de Alemania para dar a entender esa idea.
> 
> Saludos, y gracias de antemano.



Du hast mir die Hörner aufgesetzt. Du steigst mit einem anderen ins Bett. Du gehst mir fremd. Du betrügst mich.

Saludos,


----------



## Liana

> Du hast mir die Hörner aufgesetzt. Du steigst mit einem anderen ins Bett. Du gehst mir fremd. Du betrügst mich.


Mejor decir simplemente " du gehst fremd". Con "mir" suena un poco raro.
Tambien se puede decir "du bist mir untreu".


----------



## kunvla

Liana said:


> Mejor decir simplemente " du gehst fremd". Con "mir" suena un poco raro.
> Tambien se puede decir "du bist mir untreu".



Hola: A mí no me suena raro en absoluto.

Pulsa aquí: "Du gehst mir fremd"
Pulsa aquí: "geht mir fremd"



> Bin ich dir fremdgegangen.
> Wenn du mir misstraust, find'es raus.
> Baby streng dich an,
> ich speicher Frauen im Handy unter Männernamen.
> Ich geh dir fremd, ich geh dir fremd!
> Ich sag ich denk nicht dran, habs längst getan.
> http://www.lyricsmania.com/fremdgehen_lyrics_kiz.html​



Saludos,


----------



## Liana

> Pulsa aquí: "Du gehst mir fremd"
> Pulsa aquí: "geht mir fremd"


Ok, kunvla, das scheint dann Geschmackssache zu sein oder abhängig von der Region, in der man lebt. Bei Google gibt es ohne das "mir" mehr Treffer. ;-)
Saludos


----------



## kunvla

Liana said:


> Ok, kunvla, das scheint dann Geschmackssache zu sein oder abhängig von der Region, in der man lebt. Bei Google gibt es ohne das "mir" mehr Treffer. ;-)
> Saludos


Das beweist nur, dass beides korrekt ist. Glaube nicht, dass es von der Region abhängig ist. Beide Varianten gehören der Umgangssprache an.

PS: Der Song aus #*4* heißt "Fremdgehen" und den kann man im Internet ganz leicht finden und anhören.

Z. B. bei Google K.I.Z. - "Fremdgehen" Official Video eingeben.

Saludos,


----------



## Geviert

No veo relevante que sea _Geschmackssache _o factor regional el uso del dativo en cuestión, dado que el verbo _fremdgehen, _como tal, ya es suficientemente _umgangssprachlich_ (por lo demás, un verbo de moda solo a partir del jargon del 68). En alemán estándar diremos mejor: _Ehebruch begehen _(legal) eventualmente también _einen Seitensprung machen__.

_PS. En cualquier modo yo no usaría google como fuente de prueba (al máximo google bücher o Google Ngram viewer).


----------



## Estopa

Me imagino que "montar cachos con alguien" es una expresión bastante coloquial, por eso habría que traducirla con otra del mismo registro. "Fremdgehen" me parece el verbo más usado en estos casos.

Para cometer adulterio (Ehebruch) tiene que haber un vínculo matrimonial, mientras que la infidelidad se da en todo tipo de uniones, por eso pienso que no es el término más adecuado. 

Me preguntaba cuál sería la forma más adecuada para personalizar el término Seitensprung en una frase como la que busca paradoxa:

Du machst (mir) Seitensprünge ???? Suena poco natural, ¿no?. ¿Se os ocurre otra posibilidad?


----------



## Geviert

Estopa said:


> Me imagino que "montar cachos con alguien" es una expresión bastante coloquial, por eso habría que traducirla con otra del mismo registro. "Fremdgehen" me parece el verbo más usado en estos casos.
> 
> Para cometer adulterio (Ehebruch) tiene que haber un vínculo matrimonial, mientras que la infidelidad se da en todo tipo de uniones, por eso pienso que no es el término más adecuado.
> 
> Me preguntaba cuál sería la forma más adecuada para personalizar el término Seitensprung en una frase como la que busca paradoxa:
> 
> Du machst (mir) Seitensprünge ???? Suena poco natural, ¿no?. ¿Se os ocurre otra posibilidad?



¡Hola Estopa!

Claro, te doy la razón. En mi comentario, sin embargo, quería hacer una acotación al "segundo" debate sobre el dativo entre Kunvla y Liana. Con o sin dativo, la expresión es siempre coloquial. Esta corresponde, en efecto, a la pregunta del hilo. No está demás saber además la forma no-coloquial originaria: _Ehebruch_. Añado entre paréntesis "*legal*" porque, en efecto, presupone el vínculo matrimonial. En sentido estricto, *Seitensprung también lo presupone* (al menos uno de los dos debe ser casado en su sentido etimológico estricto). La generalización de la infidelidad a cualquier otras forma de relación extra-matrimonial es un producto del feminismo (la lucha contra el _Unzucht_, _Unreinheit _por eso pongo, años 60).



> Du machst (mir) Seitensprünge ???? Suena poco natural, ¿no?.


 en efecto, suena como "tú me haces o me das saltitos al lado"  me gusta más _fremdgehen_, te vas con "la extraña"


----------



## ErOtto

Geviert said:


> No está demás saber además la forma no-coloquial originaria: _Ehebruch_.



¿Seguro? Yo hubiese jurado que es *Untreue*.


----------

